# WANTED~ Birthing pool



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone had recently brought a birth pool for a home birth which they were now looking to sell/loan out ect?? 

Am hoping for a homebirth at the end of the month & the thought of giving birth in water really appeals to me   

Thanks Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I cant help but i just wanted to ask if one would be big enough for your     

How funny!! I only joking!

I do know that my friend has a one and she is/was due on Monday so maybe i could ask her when she has had baby what she plans to do with it??

x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

How did i know it there would be a sarcastic remark when i saw it was you who replied   Although was expecting it to be more along the lines of 'Don't you need a swimming pool instead'    

Yeah if she pops soon hun & is planning on getting rid then would be much appreciated  

Sam & her fat **** xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Sam,

I'm not sure where you are but i thought i'd repost this for you in case its of any use, i found it on my local netmums site and if its any good to yu i can pass on the details to you 



> Birth pool in a box
> I have 2 of these one in the full regular size, and one in the mini version. Both are the patterned version. I didnt get to use either of these as my little man would wait for me to fill it. I did have a bath in the half filled pool after birth, but this was with a disposable liner, so the pool was kept clean. Replacement liners can be bought from the good birth company or auction sites at £20. I am after £50 for the mini version and £60 for the full size. I also have a pump for emptying the pool, a water proof floor sheet, heat cover, thermometer, hose (unused) a step, and other acessories, including a relaxation for birth CD. I am after £5 for the accesories.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Bekie~ Thanks for posting that hun   Luckily i found a real bargain one for £30!!!! Like i say though really means a lot that you thought to post it for me  

Sam xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

That is a bargain hun!    Good luck for your birth hun  its getting close now    Will be keeping an eye out for the announcement!

Bekie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

I know was soooo pleased with myself.... God i love a bargain     No not long now, can't wait   Congrats to you too!! 15wks already!! Get ready coz it flys by  

Sam xxx


----------

